# Steve got a cat for xmas - at least he thinks it is his!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

A few weekends ago, Marina and I came back from the Eukanuba dog show with a new family member, a new cat.









He is a Napoleon and was bred by our friend who also has maltese. We have two rescue cats already who have pretty much ignored our dogs except for a hiss and smack if they dare venture too close so the dogs have learned that cats are to STAY AWAY FROM. 

Then Eugene came to live with us and a whole new world opened up for Steve (MBPIS GCH Bellarata's Captain America) and a true bromance was born. These two are SO CUTE together. I had no idea that cats and maltese could co-exist together like this! They brawl for hours then collaspe and snuggle It is just too cute for words!






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














































and a link to some brawling fun  Instagram


Anybody else have a cat/dog friendship like this? It is the cutest thing ever!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

That is sooo cute. I love them laying together, but the funniest picture is steve sticking his tongue out at the cat - almost saying, I love being with you, but don't forget I am mommy's favorite.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh! They are a-dorable!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Eugene is soooooo beautiful. I read up on the breed to learn more, and they say that a sweet, loving temperament is a characteristic of a Napoleon cat. 

He and Steve look so beautiful together. Oh, dear....I'm finding myself wanting a white cat.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

How adorable! Well I did have my white cat Lily (passed away last year at 17 years) Jodi and Lily were not best friends like this but she was very gentle and all pink and white too. Jodi and Posey are best buds though and chase each other but they don't cuddle like your two. Posey cries for Jodi and I if we go out without her, and she's watching us in the yard. Love the tongue sticking out too. LOL.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Well of course they get along! They are both white and fluffy and, I suspect, each a little confused about the ears and the sounds!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh gosh how cute they are together. I really laughed when I saw Eugene in your Christmas tree on FB! My first Maltese , Eerie , and our cat Eden , were very best friends.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh gosh how cute they are together. I really laughed when I saw Eugene in your Christmas tree on FB! My first Maltese , Eerie , and our cat Eden , were very best friends.


I couldn't stop laughing at finding Eugene in the christmas tree! He is so little too that he didn't do any damage to the branches either. I love cat/dog friendships!



maggieh said:


> Well of course they get along! They are both white and fluffy and, I suspect, each a little confused about the ears and the sounds!


Ha! I think it's more he was raised in a house of maltese so he was EXTREMELY tolerant when he got here. Steve first approached it like the other cats - pounce and run like h*ll to avoid being smacked. He was so confused when the kitty just rolled over on his back and started batting his little legs around. It didn't take long before they were brawling! 



Maglily said:


> How adorable! Well I did have my white cat Lily (passed away last year at 17 years) Jodi and Lily were not best friends like this but she was very gentle and all pink and white too. Jodi and Posey are best buds though and chase each other but they don't cuddle like your two. Posey cries for Jodi and I if we go out without her, and she's watching us in the yard. Love the tongue sticking out too. LOL.


aww! I bet they were adorable!!



Sylie said:


> Eugene is soooooo beautiful. I read up on the breed to learn more, and they say that a sweet, loving temperament is a characteristic of a Napoleon cat.
> 
> He and Steve look so beautiful together. Oh, dear....I'm finding myself wanting a white cat.


Yes, this really is a great breed of cat. You have the size and little legs of the munchkin and the sweet temperament and stunning looks of the persian. I had never heard of them until my friend (who we got Eugene from) got one as a pet. That kitty sparked an obsession (just like happened to me when I got Lucy!) and now she has a wonderful breeding program. Eugene was from her very first litter so you can imagine how well socialized he is! https://www.facebook.com/chateaunapoleon
This is my friend's cattery page  Love all the different colors!!!



sherry said:


> Oh my gosh! They are a-dorable!


Thank you!!



wkomorow said:


> That is sooo cute. I love them laying together, but the funniest picture is steve sticking his tongue out at the cat - almost saying, I love being with you, but don't forget I am mommy's favorite.


Ha! Yes! That was the stare down before the brawling commences :w00t:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Our first maltese Tinker and our cat Beau were best buds. After Tinker pasted and we brought Penny in as a tiny puppy Beau would have nothing to do with her and hissed at her. We had Penny for 14 years and Beau for 18 years. They learned to adjust. Loved the pictures.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I had Persians for years, and this is the first time I've been without one for a very long time. All mine have been rescues, and the one cat we have now is a chocolate point Siamese. I think Hershey needs a little Napolean friend!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Beautiful cat. I love the photo of Steve sticking out his tongue. lol My DIL has two cats. Pooh has never been around cats until she met them, She wants to get close to them and smell them but they slap at her. The have been declawed but still..... How rude! lol They could definitely take some lessons on how to play nicely from Eugene


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Stacy, just look at those two:wub: I loved the video, I could watch them for hours, so very cute.
I'm betting the kitty will be much bigger then Steve, they will be the best of friends forever:wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww they're so cute together..Harry doesn't think he's a cat, being raised with dogs..
Maybe your kitty is a "maltikitty"


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Stacy, they are tooooo adorable together! Love the playing video and the snuggling


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

It doesn't get much cuter than that!! Loved all of those adorable pictures. And we too have always had both Cats and Dogs and everyone has always gotten along just fine!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

socalyte said:


> I had Persians for years, and this is the first time I've been without one for a very long time. All mine have been rescues, and the one cat we have now is a chocolate point Siamese. I think Hershey needs a little Napolean friend!


Yep, Hershey could use a napoleon friend! So could Pippa and Cosette!



Pooh's mommy said:


> Beautiful cat. I love the photo of Steve sticking out his tongue. lol My DIL has two cats. Pooh has never been around cats until she met them, She wants to get close to them and smell them but they slap at her. The have been declawed but still..... How rude! lol They could definitely take some lessons on how to play nicely from Eugene


Yep, that is how it was at my house. Hiss and smack. The look on Steve's face was priceless when that didn't happen with this cat! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh my gosh Stacy, just look at those two:wub: I loved the video, I could watch them for hours, so very cute.
> I'm betting the kitty will be much bigger then Steve, they will be the best of friends forever:wub:


I find myself getting nothing done because I just laugh and watch them play. It is just too cute! Eugene won't be bigger than Steve, this breed stays small so he will be about 6 lbs max. The perfect size!



michellerobison said:


> Aww they're so cute together..Harry doesn't think he's a cat, being raised with dogs..
> Maybe your kitty is a "maltikitty"


I really think he is a dog in a cat body. He is sooo stinking cute! And so sweet. We love him soo much!



lydiatug said:


> Stacy, they are tooooo adorable together! Love the playing video and the snuggling


Thank you! We love them too!



Snuggle's Mom said:


> It doesn't get much cuter than that!! Loved all of those adorable pictures. And we too have always had both Cats and Dogs and everyone has always gotten along just fine!!


I am fine with co-existing in the same house - this went beyond my expectations!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Love the pictures, they are so cute. Here is our previous dog with our cat taken about 15 years ago. I had always heard that Jack Russells and cats didn't get along but this picture proved that wrong.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Those pictures are so sweet too Kathy. Is the Dog a Fox Terrier??


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They are so cute together. :wub:


----------

